# What does light caramel brown mean?



## charish (Nov 20, 2007)

does it mean it has gold in it? anyone know? or is it more of just a lighter brown than reg. light brown?


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 20, 2007)

I think it's more of a gold color.


----------



## LaItaliana (Nov 20, 2007)

its a more golden light brown that is lighter than reg light brown.










It can be a bit darker than these tho


----------



## charish (Nov 20, 2007)

ok, thanks, i just put some on my hair, thankfully it's not permanent. it looks like a brownish red. doesn't look bad, but i was hoping it would cover up the golden hue i had. should of got reg. light brown.


----------



## Nox (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm thinking that means "bronde" --&gt; Brown + Blonde = Bronde, light caramel color, a bit cooler toned in hue rather than just golden. Supermodel Gisele Bundchen sports this color, though I believe hers is natural.


----------



## sweetksrose (Nov 20, 2007)

I was using a light carmel brown and it def had a more golden hue. Very pretty. It was perfect for summer but I now am wearing it a little darker...an ash tone would subdue the gold!


----------



## charish (Nov 20, 2007)

whenever i use ash, it has that ash look, you know what i mean. i don't mind this color, since it's not permanent, but it is just a tad dark right now.but my natural color is very dark golden blonde, almost light brown, so it doesn't look bad with my skin tone and eyebrow color.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

I think it means it has some gold tint to it


----------

